# question sur fichier .xinitrc



## Einbert (29 Novembre 2001)

Petite question sur le fichier .xinitrc . Si j'ai bien compris, c'est ce fichier qui est lancé, resp. qui est exécuté, resp. que XDarwin a besoin pour le lancement, non ? Je viens de d/l la nouvelle version de Xemacs (21.4.3) sur osxgnu et cette version n'est à utiliser uniquement qu'avec XDarwin...Xemacs fonctionne très bien...mais....et oui, comme toute belle histoire il y a tjrs un mais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ... pour le lancer, je dois taper xemacs-21.4.3 et non xemacs (qui lui apparemment n'est pas l'exécutable concerné, mais qui se trouve également dans le même dossier que Xemacs-21.4.3)...donc je me suis dit, ok, je fais un alias dans le fichier .xinitrc ... Voici ce que j'ai écrit

```
alias xemacs /usr/local/bin/xemacs-21.4.3[/I]
Mais cela ne fonctionne apparemment pas...J'ai alors essayé de changer de nom pour l'alias, mais ça ne fontionne pas non plus  [img]http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif[/img] ...
QQun aurait-il une idée ??

++
```


----------



## hegemonikon (29 Novembre 2001)

L'idée est bonne mais pas le fichier     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le fichier .xinitrc sert à lancer ton "windowmanager" et d'autres programmes qd tu démarres X avec la commande startx

par exemple un .xinitrc du style :

xterm &
mozilla &
exec blackbox

lance le "windowmanager" blackbox avec un xterm et mozilla au démarrage de X11

Le bon fichier pour les alias est celui du shell ( .cshrc .tcshrc .bash_profile ,etc...)

J'utilise le Bash comme shell par défaut donc je devrais mettre la commande suivante dans mon .bash_profile

alias xe='/usr/local/bin/xemacs-version-cequetuveux'

par exemple, afin que la commande 'xe' me lance le bon xemacs

§§§

[29 novembre 2001 : message édité par to hegemonikon]


----------



## Einbert (29 Novembre 2001)

Merci pour ta réponse. J'avais déjà pensé à le mettre dans mon fichier .login, mais j'aimerais justement pouvoir éviter cela, car si je tape par malchance cette commande dans le terminal, ben il me fait un kernel panic (rien de grave je rassure), car ceci n'est pas tapé dans une session Xwindow, resp. dans le term de XDarwin !! J'ai aussi pensé à écrire un petit script qui s'appelerai xemacs pour changer et qui ressemblerait à ceci :

#!/bin/sh

open /Applications/XDarwin.app
open /usr/local/bin/xemacs-21.4.3

Mais le problème, c'est que je me demande ce qui se passe si je tape xemacs, alors que je me trouve déjà un termial XDarwin ??
Donc, je pense qu'il doit certainement exister une autre solution...

++


----------



## hegemonikon (29 Novembre 2001)

un 'kernel panic' ? ;( encore un prog. adapté à l'arraché  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pourquoi ne pas utiliser le xemacs de fink/unstable ?

xemacs 21.4.5-1Highly customizable text editor and applica...
xemacs-base-pkg 1.55-2 Basic files needed for xemacs package insta...
xemacs-efs-pkg 1.26-2 Allows xemacs to fetch files from the FTP s...
xemacs-sumo-pkg 20010929-1  All xemacs packages together.

je parie que lui ne provoque pas de crise d'épilepsie (traduction perso. de kernel panique)


----------



## Einbert (30 Novembre 2001)

J'ai déjà essayé, mais impossible de l'installer avec fink...Il commence la phase de compilation, mais après il y a tjrs une erreur lors de la compilation...On est jamais mieux servi que par soi-même !! Et d'ailleurs, la version que tu d/l avec fink, ben tu pourras également seulement l'utiliser avec XDarwin, donc nous voilà de retours à la case départ  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!

++


----------

